# First time fishing from Destin



## wellabee (Aug 9, 2011)

I am from the Hudson area and am comming up in the next couple weeks to fish out of Destin. I have never fished in the pan handle before. Any suggestions or places to get the public numbers would be appreciated. I fish out a 30' center console with twin 275's and a 210 gllon tank so that gives you an idea of my range as far as numbers go.......Heck if one of you locals want a free trip for a bit of knowlege I am even good for that!

Mark

[email protected]


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Shoot me a note when you're coming down.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Half Hitch Tackle has charts with good #'s and local info... due to fishing limits there are good fish on most public #'s and bigger wrecks.. :yes:


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*pensacola*

Pensacola is closer to the good fishing arears, cost less, and is less crowded. 
Why go to Destin? Next time come to Pensacola.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's a good link to public reefs off Okaloosa County. 
http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs_loran.html
There are several reef ball locations with clumps of spots in star patterns. The water to the SE holds lots of natural bottom. The water to the SW, the Edge at 26 miles goes from 180-260 in a quarter mile, is the best break we have. This is also the course at about 46 miles to the Nipple, the closest the 100 fathom curve comes to the coast. They have caught a few white marlin in the vicinity even though the water is dirty green. The shipwrecks and metal reefs usually hold ajs. If trolling, the water is much cleaner to the south and east. The Ozark at about 28 miles south is at the 50 fathom curve. The DeSoto Canyon at about 56 miles south is true bluewater fishing off the shelf, with marlin and swordfish. We have not had much luck trolling the last three weekends, but have found some floating trees, etc., that held chicken dolphin and tripletails. We have been catching mingos, triggers, and white snappers (red porgies) bottom fishing. The water temps have been in the upper 80s so the fishing has been tough lately.
I've got a broke motor right now, so if you want a fun fishing partner, I'd be glad to share 27 years of local experience and coordinates. I've got tackle from light spinning to 30/50 wides.

Bullshooter
Aquasport 205
[email protected]


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

old school said:


> Pensacola is closer to the good fishing arears, cost less, and is less crowded.
> Why go to Destin? Next time come to Pensacola.


Venice is even closer.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

BTW, Panhandle is one word.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

BTW. Foul hook is two words... and "your a d#ck" is three words


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

great stuff bamagun, Good luck wellabee on your trip!


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

bamagun said:


> BTW. Foul hook is two words... and "your a d#ck" is three words


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

old school said:


> Pensacola is closer to the good fishing arears, cost less, and is less crowded.
> Why go to Destin? Next time come to Pensacola.


Alot of your Destin off shore boats fish off of Pensacola: ie Lost Tug , Niple, 131 hole , ect ect Save Fuel and fish Pensacola


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

bamagun said:


> BTW. Foul hook is two words... and "your a d#ck" is three words


For the grammatically impaired, that would be "you're a d#ck".


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

285exp said:


> For the grammatically impaired, that would be "you're a d#ck".


 
Thanks for clearing that up. Typing from my phone "auto-corrects" everything. Did we miss anything else?


----------

